# Food Safety News Wed 9/30/2020



## daveomak.fs (Sep 30, 2020)

Food Safety News
Wed 9/30/2020 4:02 AM











Email not displaying properly? View it in your browser. 


























*Line-speed arguments set to be heard by video conference on Oct. 13*
By Dan Flynn on Sep 30, 2020 12:05 am Ahead of her Oct. 13 video conference on swine slaughter line speed, a federal judge in Minnesota is welcoming outside parties to offer their opinions about the case. Judge Joan N. Ericksen did not yell “Olly Olly oxen free,” but she might as well have by welcoming Amicus Curiae filings from several states, the National... Continue Reading

*Denmark investigates Shigella outbreak with 40 sick*
By Joe Whitworth on Sep 30, 2020 12:03 am More than 40 people are sick and almost a third have needed hospital treatment as part of a foodborne Shigella outbreak in Denmark. From the end of August, 42 people have been registered with shigellosis in the country. The outbreak is being investigated to try to pinpoint the source of infection and help stop it... Continue Reading

*Multi-country recalls due to ethylene oxide in sesame seeds*
By News Desk on Sep 30, 2020 12:01 am The presence of an unauthorized substance in sesame seeds from India has prompted a spate of product recalls across Europe. The ethylene oxide alert was first raised by Belgium in early September but now concerns almost 20 countries. Ethylene oxide is a genotoxic carcinogen after regular consumption. Sesame seeds were used in the production of... Continue Reading

*Lack of inspections, heavy metals cited in FDA enforcement updates*
By News Desk on Sep 30, 2020 12:00 am The Food and Drug Administration uses import alerts to enforce U.S. food safety regulations for food from foreign countries. The agency updates and modifies the alerts as needed. Recent modifications to FDA’s import alerts, as posted by the agency, are listed below. Use the links to view the full alert modifications. Import Alert Description URL... Continue Reading


----------



## JC in GB (Sep 30, 2020)

Now we know what is rotten in Denmark.


----------

